# Happy Birthday Martin Luther!!!



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats right, Marin Luther turns 526 today (unless I messed up the math).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2009)

Fitting that Martin Luther would have been born on the Marine Corps Birthday. He would have made a good Marine.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations my Name Brother


----------



## Michael (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a lot of candles...


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Martin!


----------



## jlynn (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Martin Luther!


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2009)

Same birthday as Joe and the USMC! Happy birthday, Martin Luther!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 10, 2009)

Semper Fidelis, Martin!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy birthday, Martin!!!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Marty...you rude dude! lol


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 11, 2009)

Drinks on you!


----------



## baron (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry, I missed Martins Birthday. How was the beer?


----------

